# B. Lloyd's Pecan Candy Company



## Artfuldodger (Apr 30, 2017)

It looks like it was like Stucky's. It was based out of Barnesville, Ga. Mostly mail order but they had a few stores;

Pecans - Pecan Candies - Jewelry - Tropical Jellies - Gifts - Novelties - 5% Discount on Fireworks with Card - ($2.00 or more). Fireworks, S.C. stores only. Stores on 301 - Santee, Bamberg, S.C., Nahunta, Acworth, Fa., Barnesville, Ga. U.S. 41 Latta, S.C. I-95 & S.C. 38.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hollywoodplace/5188802514


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 30, 2017)

A littlel more history;

In 1905, at the age of 6, Mr. B. Lloyd Woodall helped his father plant pecan trees. Twenty-five years later, using pecans from the trees he helped plant, Mr. "B. Lloyd" built his first pecan store near Barnesville, Georgia.

From this modest beginning, the business expanded rapidly. At one point shortly before World War II, Mr. B. Lloyd was operating 14 stores in the Southeast. Signs reading "B. Lloyd's" were seen up and down Southern highways like US 41 and US 301.

In 1939, a booth at the World's Fair in New York introduced B. Lloyd's products to millions. Shipments were made to points all over the United States and to servicemen and women overseas.

In 2002 Heeth Varnedoe, a Thomasville native, and Douglas R. Wedding, from St. Petersburg, Florida, purchased the company. Since then, Varnedoe and Wedding have rapidly expanded production and introduced new products into grocery store shelves, including B. Lloyd's glazed nut salad toppers and ice cream toppers.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/B-Lloyds-170839457444/about/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Interesting information,,,, remember Stuckey's,,,, loved their pecan logs,,,, we would stop at them on the way to Columbus OH to visit relatives,,,, I remember as a kid my dad almost bought a Mynah bird at one, believe that,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 30, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Interesting information,,,, remember Stuckey's,,,, loved their pecan logs,,,, we would stop at them on the way to Columbus OH to visit relatives,,,, I remember as a kid my dad almost bought a Mynah bird at one, believe that,,,,



We stopped at a Horne's restaurant somewhere north of Jacksonville, Fl. in Callahan when I was a kid and they had a Mynah bird. I can't remember if he was for sale. He'd say "I like this place."

http://www.highwayhost.org/Hornes/Locations/Florida/florida1.htm#Callahan


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> We stopped at a Horne's restaurant somewhere north of Jacksonville, Fl. in Callahan when I was a kid and they had a Mynah bird. I can't remember if he was for sale. He'd say "I like this place."
> 
> http://www.highwayhost.org/Hornes/Locations/Florida/florida1.htm#Callahan



I remember this one talking, but can't remember what he said,,,, lol lol lol,,,, long time ago,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 30, 2017)

Pretty Bird, Pretty Bird............................


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 30, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Pretty Bird, Pretty Bird............................



Polly want a pecan, Polly want a pecan!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 1, 2017)

Stopped many times at Hornes's ... It is either in the cow pasture/corn field or under the North lanes of US#1 now !!!


----------



## specialk (May 1, 2017)

funny, I've been hunting near barnsville for over 30 years and never heard of it......I know of Swint's pecans out of milner off hwy 41......


----------

